# Akkupflege



## JGOBond (17. Mai 2004)

Hi @ all,

mich würde mal ineteressieren, was für Akkutypen es so alles gibt und vor allem, wie man sie richtig pflegt, wie sich die Ladeströme so verhalten (Kennlinie) u.s.w.

Hat vielleicht jemand auch einen guten Literaturhinweis?

Liebe Grüße

JGOBond


----------



## Tobias K. (23. Mai 2004)

moin


Ein guter Literaturhinweiss ist google!

Gleich der erste Eintrag führt hierhin: http://www.akkufit.de/knowhow/akkutypen.htm


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

